# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ارسال پروزه mean روی سرور

## thinkdiff

سلام
من یک vps پارس پک دارم که روش directadmin نصبه و پیش فرض php و apache و mysql رو داره.
حالا میخوام روی این node + mogodb نصب کنم و پروژمو آپلود کنم. رو سرور هم با پکیج منیجر npm کار کنم. سیستم عامل سرورم هم centOs هست
میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## plague

مانگو تا حالا نصب نکردم
ولی تو centos با استفاده از yum  میتونی نصب کنی پکیج ها رو مثلا تو ترمینال مینویسی
yum install nodejs
مانگو هم شبیه به همین 
مشکل yum اینه که مخازنش یکم قدیمی هستن حالا شاید برای مانگو جواب بده مشکلی نداشته باشه ولی نود تازگی ها یه جهش فوقالعاده زیاد داشته تو ورژن هاش که جریانش رو بگزریم ولی باعث میشه که اگه شما نصب کنی با یام 10-15 تا ورژن با آخرین ورژن نود عقب باشه

راهش اینه که از سورس دانلود و نصب کنی که اگه وارد نباشی میتونه انقد مصیبت آور باشه  که بعدش از زندگی سیر بشی 
راه ساده ترش اینه که nvm نصب کنی اول 

https://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-...s-on-centos-7/
بعد با استفاد هاز nvm آخرین ورژن نود رو نصب کنی که خیلی تروتمیز و سادست

----------

